# Sardines, the poor man's protein?



## canuck_newbie (Jan 31, 2004)

For those of us who cringe at the thought of spending $3.50 (Cdn) on a protein bar, what about sardines?

I have been having a tin of Brunswick sardines before bed, every night as my 6th "meal" of the day.  At $.90 per tin, they certainly suit my budget:

Energy 237 Cal
Protein 22g
Fat 16g
Carbohydrates 0g
Sodium 299 mg
Potassium 320 mg

Other than the fact that eating little fish before bed takes an aquired taste, is there anything wrong with using sardines as a convenient way to add 22 grams of protein to my late-night diet?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 31, 2004)

the sodium is too high !!!!! perhaps rinsing would help to reduce the level


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2004)

Not enough protein either.  Fat is questionable....are they in oil?  What kind?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

Seems like you might just wanna do the old fashioned tuna... better all around ingredient list and still cheap...


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 1, 2004)

They are either in soya oil or spring water.

The ones in spring water have a little less sodium: 270 mg.  Perhaps rinsing them would lower that a bit.  The ones in spring water also have a lot less fat: 8g.

So the ones in spring water win hands down over the ones in soya oil.

Thanks for the replies,
Eric


----------



## BigBallaGA (Feb 1, 2004)

soya oil ?!??! that sounds very unhealthy

going with fish in water is much better than oil !! but stick with tuna, its best overall for the price


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, and they don't even charge extra for the mercury.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Feb 1, 2004)

PRECISELY !!

thats why i dont eat tuna.


----------

